# Shore perchin



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I've caught alotta perch before but never really targeted them..im thinkin about headin out this weekend i live right on Lake erie and plan to go to Fairport Pier or Headlands pier. Can you guys give me some pointers tips or tricks to catch some nice perch?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't recall ever shorefishing for them this early on Erie. I go to some piers here in NW Ohio - maybe the Cleveland area ones are different. My experience has been hit and miss - if you happen to catch a school - as long as you have a minnow near the bottom your fine and you'll get them. Just sometimes they are there and sometimes not - sorda like the shoreline Walleye fishing in the Fall. I haven't really been able to pattern the perch but I know some people swear by certain wind directions. Sorry I can't help more but thought i'd throw my 2 cents out there.

O yea - second biggest challenege for the pier perch around here is finding good minnows. It seems every year about the time the perch are in close we can only get the darn tiny pinhead minnows!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

CoolWater said:


> I don't recall ever shorefishing for them this early on Erie. I go to some piers here in NW Ohio - maybe the Cleveland area ones are different. My experience has been hit and miss - if you happen to catch a school - as long as you have a minnow near the bottom your fine and you'll get them. Just sometimes they are there and sometimes not - sorda like the shoreline Walleye fishing in the Fall. I haven't really been able to pattern the perch but I know some people swear by certain wind directions. Sorry I can't help more but thought i'd throw my 2 cents out there.
> 
> O yea - second biggest challenege for the pier perch around here is finding good minnows. It seems every year about the time the perch are in close we can only get the darn tiny pinhead minnows!


Well from all the reports i've been gettin they've been hittin em pretty good around here..i'll keep to the minnows and hit the water this weekend thanks


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

let me know how you do, ill be staying in cleveland next thursday night and might want to try out a pier if there is any close to downtown...what about baitshops ? what all can be caught


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

DodgeThis4wd said:


> let me know how you do, ill be staying in cleveland next thursday night and might want to try out a pier if there is any close to downtown...what about baitshops ? what all can be caught


well im about 20 to 30 mins away from cleveland and only fished on erie there a few times but i've fished Wildwood here's a link for the lakefront parks..but from what i've been hearing the perch bites been hot along with white perch white bass and sheephead

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/clevelkf.htm

wildwood also connects to euclid creek my favorite little secret steelhead spot never seen more than 2 or 3 other fisherman down there and the steelhead are just stacked up in there


----------

